# Listeneinträge in Zufallsgruppen einteilen - per BATCH



## metalgear (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Batch Programmierung und leg gleich mal los. 

Ich möchte eine "Liste" von 14 Namen per Batch auf vier Gruppen verteilen. (4:4:3:3) Das Ergebnis soll dabei stets varriieren, respektive zufällig genereiert werden. Zunächsteinmal grundsätzlich: ist dies möglich? Batch verfügt doch u.a. über die %random% Funktion.
Und wenn es irgen einen Weg gibt, wie bitte lässt sich diese Aufgabe bewerkstelligen?

Bis spätestens Mittwoch muss ich es bewerkstelligt haben. (Und ja, es muss batch sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) 

Beste Grüße


----------

